# What color is this Aurora T Jet Charger



## adiaz (Nov 26, 2012)

What do you say the color is on this charger?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aurora-T-Jet-ThunderJet-Dodge-Charger-Slot-Car-w-Box-Seafoam-NICE-/261190005072?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3cd0233150=

I say it is turqouise!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Linky no worky.. an Ebay error page comes up. The Ebay listing number isn't as prominent as it used to be. It's on the right side of the page about at the same level as the Description and Shipping and Payment tabs (right above where the seller does his "talking" about the item).


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Couldnt find it either. But did see this purple JL selling. Listing is a little vague making it seem it is an original tjet.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AUR...171010131823?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item27d0ff876f


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Was it this one. All pictures look like Turqouise except the last one as he mentions.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aur...261190005072?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3cd0233150


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Purple JL ended at $248.50. Someones gonna be PO'd.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

oldraceral said:


> Purple JL ended at $248.50. Someones gonna be PO'd.


yeah, ouch... 

--rick


----------



## adiaz (Nov 26, 2012)

My Link repaired sorry
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aurora-T-Jet-ThunderJet-Dodge-Charger-Slot-Car-w-Box-Seafoam-NICE-/261190005072?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3cd0233150=


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

in another thread, someone mentions "seafoam".
Bob Beers calls it Turquoise.

spoke with Mr Beers today at the show.
he admits he didn't include "seafoam" as a color for the Charger but says it was a "color" in addition to Turquoise and the rest of the usual.
thank you


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I don't see Seafoam as a color in my box of Crayola 64? Also, I don't live by the sea. Is the foam really green?


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Paint looks suspect and glass in the front has a huge gap where it meats the body and the back window looks like it has glue haze


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Seafoam vs. turquoise. Both vehicles are original Aurora. Upper pic is with flash, lower pic is overhead light with no flash.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

So...was Seafoam a real color, or is it Turquoise with another color mixed in? Like when they would change over to make another color. The colors are so similar, I don't know why they would make both.


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

To me, it looks like Seafoam....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The Charger in question is turquoise. Seafoam is drab olive...not to be confused with standard olive (bright olive)...or turquoise.

For a descriptor I prefer to use words that actually describe the color, not some fluffy interior decorator make believe color that opens the door to pandora's box. Unfortunately poor lighting, poor camera skills, and oxidation frequently add to the confusion.

For the color challenged, (my son in law and one of my childhood friends are color blind) it is quite easy to view a severely oxidized turquoise model as drab olive.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

It's Turquoise, though a little sunfaded which can look like seafoam.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

blue-green


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Aqua-Marine


----------

